# FNG Post Here, I am picking up my new 67 already on the hunt for Tire/Wheel combo



## envelopo (Jan 9, 2022)

Please help, I have searched the hell out of this and other forums and find nothing quite definitive. I am picking up my basically stock (except for the 428) goat next week. The car has new 15" wheels currently, however I am going to go 17 staggered and have already ordered:

Year1 Rally2's wheels, 17x8 4.5" BS and 17x9 5" BS 

I have to say I really love the look of YO Rally2 and have checked out dozens of pics of 66-67 cars with them, the thing is, most of the pics do not give sizes or info on suspension height.....

I would like to go with some BFG Comp 2 tires and am considering 245/45/17 front and 275/40/17 rear. I have not ordered tires yet as I am not 100% sure on the fitment and I am definitely flexible on the tires, I also found some Micky Thompson's that look cool in that sizing. But prob go with the BFGs in this or some other sizing that will for sure fit. 

I do intend on installing probably a hotchkis stage 1 kit or something, probably lower the car 1" or less, perhaps setting it up to only lower the front....not sure.

Any help and esp pics with the sizing of the wheels and tires would be of immense help! I am sorry to bring this beat to death subject up again but I really cant seem to get the exact info I need on the 67. Thanks Bill

Here's whats on the car currently, which I will likely be selling......the wheels, not the car! The car is gonna be a keeper. Ive wanted one since I was 8 years old man.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

envelopo said:


> Please help, I have searched the hell out of this and other forums and find nothing quite definitive. I am picking up my basically stock (except for the 428) goat next week. The car has new 15" wheels currently, however I am going to go 17 staggered and have already ordered:
> 
> Year1 Rally2's wheels, 17x8 4.5" BS and 17x9 5" BS
> 
> ...


I have 17x8 4.5 backspace w/ 225/45/17 front 255/45/17 rear and they barely miss rubbing. I had altered the inside qtr in the rear because I had the same rear tires on 9.5 wheels in the rear...and they would rub on a turn. I could not get 9.5 in these wheels. If you got 9.5 rear wheels and keep the qtr over the wheels and no modifications to the qtr's I would think 245 is max...255 maybe, 265 ouch. Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## envelopo (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks I think that’s about what I needed to know. I’m gonna take a look at a few tires that size. The 9” for the rear have 5” on the ones I ordered so the rim lip will actually be 1/2” further from the fender. Perhaps I can can stuff a 255/45 in there….I’m going to try a few measurements. I should have the car in one week. BTW your ride is gorgeous. I passed on a white one at auction that was a pretty good deal because I’m not big on white cars. Now I see the error of my ways.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

envelopo said:


> Thanks I think that’s about what I needed to know. I’m gonna take a look at a few tires that size. The 9” for the rear have 5” on the ones I ordered so the rim lip will actually be 1/2” further from the fender. Perhaps I can can stuff a 255/45 in there….I’m going to try a few measurements. I should have the car in one week. BTW your ride is gorgeous. I passed on a white one at auction that was a pretty good deal because I’m not big on white cars. Now I see the error of my ways.


Thanks, it shows off the lines, shape and chrome well. Ya you might get away with 255/ with the 5" backset. If I get a chance I will look inside the wheel and see where that 1/2" will go. BTW blue and black is a stunning color as well. A member here has a 65 and it is sweet.


----------



## envelopo (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks yes I’d be very interested your clearances both inside and out. Are you at stock height? Yes that blue with the black vinyl top speaks to me. When I was 9 years old and already very into cars, our neighbor brought a brand new 67 home, a blue with the black vinyl top. I thought it the coolest car in the world. First car was a red on red 67 Tempest I bought in 75 for $800 and proceeded to drag race it to an early grave.


----------



## envelopo (Jan 9, 2022)

RMTZ67 said:


> Thanks, it shows off the lines, shape and chrome well. Ya you might get away with 255/ with the 5" backset. If I get a chance I will look inside the wheel and see where that 1/2" will go. BTW blue and black is a stunning color as well. A member here has a 65 and it is sweet.


Yes I’m thinking about the Micky Thompson Spirt Comps. In 17” the only viable rear size in that tire is 275/40/17. This tire is about 1/2” shorter and also 1/2” wider than your 255/45’s. If you could keep that in mind when you check I’d be very much obliged!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

This what I did on my '65 if you're not keeping it purely stock looking, they are American Racing V501 and they come in 17×9 with a 5 and a 5.47 BS that's what






















I would like some day. I have the 15x7 in front 15x8 out back with a 4 BS and a 4.5 BS tires are 215/70 front 275/60 back.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

envelopo said:


> Yes I’m thinking about the Micky Thompson Spirt Comps. In 17” the only viable rear size in that tire is 275/40/17. This tire is about 1/2” shorter and also 1/2” wider than your 255/45’s. If you could keep that in mind when you check I’d be very much obliged!


Just watch your speedo doesn't get off and your rpms don't climb with a shorter tire if you're running a bigger gear ratio, mines a 3:42 so I'm about 2400 rpms at 60mph so I want to keep 28 " tall tires. Then it is challenging to find tires that tall and not to wide needing a wider rim, I also need drag radials to get any traction with my 461 so that's even more of a challenge.


----------



## envelopo (Jan 9, 2022)

Yes good point not sure on the gear ratio yet. Though I may switch it out when I do a posi in it. Also considering gear venders OD someday. Wonder if the fit on a 64-65 is the same as a 66-67? I do like those wheels as well. Great looking ride!


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

RMTZ67 said:


> I have 17x8 4.5 backspace w/ 225/45/17 front 255/45/17 rear and they barely miss rubbing. I had altered the inside qtr in the rear because I had the same rear tires on 9.5 wheels in the rear...and they would rub on a turn. I could not get 9.5 in these wheels. If you got 9.5 rear wheels and keep the qtr over the wheels and no modifications to the qtr's I would think 245 is max...255 maybe, 265 ouch. Maybe someone else will chime in.
> View attachment 149899
> View attachment 149900
> View attachment 149901


Nice Car


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

LATECH said:


> Nice Car


Thanks


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

envelopo said:


> Thanks yes I’d be very interested your clearances both inside and out. Are you at stock height? Yes that blue with the black vinyl top speaks to me. When I was 9 years old and already very into cars, our neighbor brought a brand new 67 home, a blue with the black vinyl top. I thought it the coolest car in the world. First car was a red on red 67 Tempest I bought in 75 for $800 and proceeded to drag race it to an early grave.


You'll have plenty of room inside. My outside is at about 1/2 now at stock height. Any more weight other than 1/2 tank of fuel and a few odds and ends for a car show and it starts to rub on turns again. Btw my rear wheels are 8" .


----------



## envelopo (Jan 9, 2022)

RMTZ67 said:


> You'll have plenty of room inside. My outside is at about 1/2 now at stock height. Any more weight other than 1/2 tank of fuel and a few odds and ends for a car show and it starts to rub on turns again. Btw my rear wheels are 8" .


Excellent, thanks! I’m gonna try the 255/45s on the rear. Prob 245/45 ftont.


----------

